# What grinder do I buy?!



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi,

From what I can gather it seems to be the age old question that everyone who likes coffee approaches at some point when they want to get their first electric grinder. What grinder do I buy?

For the last few years I have been using a Hario Skerton hand grinder to grind for Espresso, Aeropress and v60. I can get consistent and reliable grinds for those and pull good shots of espresso. However, I really want to purchase an electric burr grinder and can simply not decide what would be best.

It will be used majorly to grind for espresso but I would like to be able to grind for other brew methods quite easily as well.

Ive done a fair amount of research looking at grinders like the Baratza Sette or Vario, Rocky, the Sage grinders etc but however good reviews and review videos are you still always wonder what people who have actually used them for a while recommend!

I am a student so my budget isn't limitless, but willing to invest a bit in something that will last a good few years and would buy either new, refurb or second hand.

So yeah, any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

All grinders have their down sides, whether it be size, noise, clumping, static, retention, ease of swapping between grind size, cost.

On a student budget the Sage Smart Grinder Pro takes a lot of beating, get one with a guarantee and your laughing.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Cheers for the reply.

Yeah I understand this so its always going to be a balance of down sides I guess.

Would a Refurbished Sette 270 with a year guarantee not be a better option than a Smart Grinder Pro considering there would only be around £50 difference?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

What machine will you be using it with?


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

lake_m said:


> What machine will you be using it with?


I've currently got an older Cubika machine with a Sylvia steam arm and using a 'proper' gaggia portafilter not the rubbish one that typically comes with the cubika. Its not the best machine by any stretch but I have become extremely consistent with it and fortunately have worked on commercial machines and can consistently pull a good shot and get great microfoam.

I toy back and forth with whether to upgrade and stick with the hand grinder or stick with the cubika and get a grinder. But the prospect of cutting out the grinding time really tempts me!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

chip_kara said:


> I've currently got an older Cubika machine with a Sylvia steam arm and using a 'proper' gaggia portafilter not the rubbish one that typically comes with the cubika. Its not the best machine by any stretch but I have become extremely consistent with it and fortunately have worked on commercial machines and can consistently pull a good shot and get great microfoam.
> 
> I toy back and forth with whether to upgrade and stick with the hand grinder or stick with the cubika and get a grinder. But the prospect of cutting out the grinding time really tempts me!


It's not often advised to upgrade a machine before the grinder, but in your case the skerton will fail to keep up with anything more than the cubika, Sage grinder is probably your best bet, its hard to get a grinder than produces excellent grind quality for all brew methods without spending a large amount of money. If you can wait, the niche grinder is still on indiegogo and will probably be the best value for money you will see in a grinder. The sette, from what I have heard isnt really the best and the weighing function seems to be finicky and inconsistent. If you have the space, a mazzer superjolly for espresso will last donkeys years and will give better a better grind than any of the grinders you have mentioned, but it doesnt grind for anything else that well at all, so may be worth keeping the skerton for filter.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for your reply!

Do you know if the Sage grinder is consistent enough for espresso?

Can't get away from the niche grinder at the moment but not keen on laying the money down till its seen some real use and reviews. As for the Sette, I wouldn't get the weighed version as it does seem to have loads of problems!

The superjolly is talked about a lot on here but I don't really want a doser model grinder, I make maybe 3 espressos a day so not sure a doser is best for my use?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I think you are doing the right thing going for the grinder first. Try to get the best you can afford.

The Sage SG pro (I have one) will absolutely grind fine enough for espresso, and will also do filter and french press. It has a great user interface, electronics, dosing options, it's compact, looks great. It is not a specialised espresso grinder. It has consistency shortcomings that will be uncovered with a good espresso machine.

If you like the Sette, go for the non W version. I've read a lot about Baratza having sorted out the initial gremlins which plagued early versions, and their customer service is good.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Yep thats what I'd like to try and do, clearly I'm only entering the bottom of the market so a grinder to get started with and use for a couple of years is what I want and then hopefully in a few years I will financially be able to upgrade both my machine and grinder.

Thanks for your recommendation of the Sage SG Pro, you can read endless reviews of anything but theres nothing like someone just saying what they've used and how they've found it!


----------

